# algae and rubber lip plecos



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

For those of you out there that rubber lip plecos, commonly sold at petsmart, how do you like them and how effective are they at keeping algae in check?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

what tipe of algea?


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I really don't know how affective mine is all I know is that he sits in a fluval fake log. And hides all day


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> what tipe of algea?


Im referring to the diatom algae and the light green algae that is normally present in a healthy aquarium... my tank is co2 injected and has 2.5w per gallon of lighting and i get small green algae across my glass, nothing dramatic or anything, just little bits of algae..

Sorry, i am not an algae expert so I dont know the scientific names  lol

My rubber lip comes out during the day and is very very active.. Iv heard they dont get very large, so hopefully he stays somewhat small.


----------



## tetrasforest (Jan 31, 2008)

My rubberlip pleco does a great job with the green algae that grows on the front glass. He keeps it perfectly clean. Before I got him o had to clean my glass like twice a week now I only clean it once every 11/2 to 2 weeks and that is only to clean off the fish slime. He stays on the front glass just aboutall day.


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have to hold out on the algae food discs or mine doesnt do anything but rest in his shaded spot.


----------

